# Province, Territory, State Game



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Let's see how much canadians know about the USA and how much americans know about Canada. here's how it works if you're canadian you name a state until all fifty are named, and if you're american you name a province or territory until all thirteen are named ( 10 provinces, 3 territories ).
BTW, this thread is open to anyone, not just canadian and american members.

CANADIAN TRIVIA

For 15000 bonus points name the last province to join confederation and the year they joined ?


My state answer :

Georgia


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Great thread.

The last province to join was Newfoundland and Labrador in 1949.

My US state is Texas. Hee-haw!!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Rhode Island

One thing that I never learned in the Canadian school system is that Rhode Island is not actually an island. I felt like I should be on Jay Leno's "Jaywalking" segment when I found out last year.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Connecticut... some of the nicest people live there!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey Jeff,

Where's my prize? :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Kim,
to cash in check out www.simslots.com
Cheers, 
Jeff


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Maine


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

*Wisconsin* residents are famous for their warmth and friendliness!


----------

